# venison sticks



## iowabbd (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm gonna make some smoked venison summer sausage and sticks. I want to know what type of jalapenos to use. Can you just mix in fresh jalapenos or do they need to be pickled first?

Iowa


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm no expert but I would say that you can use fresh japs and then they will cook when you smoke the sticks. So let me know how they come out for I will be making some more sticks for our son in Iraq soon. and they said they liked the hot ones but they weren't that hot.


----------



## mnbike (Feb 10, 2010)

I used fresh ones on my summer sausage I did last weekend. I put them in the wifes food processor to get them chopped up real small. My only regret is that I didn't put enough of them in


----------



## big game cook (Feb 18, 2010)

definatly use fresh. no need to add the viniger taste to your sticks. i always use fresh in sausage and sticks.


----------

